# Moving to China soon.



## nj1069 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have a few questions about my upcoming move to China. I will be moving over as an expat for a US based firm in the next few months and I wanted to know what are some of the biggest/most stressful adjustments I am going to have to make? I am currently undergoing language and culture training, but I am sure that some points will be missed. So, what are some of the big adjustments I should be looking forward to in terms of a new lifestyle?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Are you a married man with children? And if so will the family move with you to China?


----------



## bodspafc (Jul 5, 2013)

Are you moving part time to China and part time to Spain?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bodspafc said:


> Are you moving part time to China and part time to Spain?


It does seem strange that he posted the same request for both countries on the same day. 

Maybe he has a choice.:confused2:

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## jacklin796 (Nov 30, 2014)

China is an area of great local differences, big country. Economically developed coastal provinces, economic less developed inland provinces. People are very kind to people from America and europe. You will encounter the problem of language first.


----------

